# Writing Question



## Rusty_Raccoon (Apr 27, 2020)

Do you find the actual process of writing and editing fun, or do you get more satisfaction from finishing something?


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Apr 27, 2020)

I'll be honest I get the most satisfaction from knowing that a client is happy with the product that they've received.

That and a deposit in my account always feels good.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 27, 2020)

I find the writing part the most fun.

But I also get enjoyment learning from my friends when it comes to fixing my writing.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Apr 27, 2020)

I definitely enjoy the act of writing! I'm trying to write a novel-length story now and just the act of plotting and overcoming obstacles gives me a great deal of satisfaction, plus the fun of spontaneous character interactions. Honestly I get nervous when I finish something because that means I might want to publish it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 27, 2020)

I seem to have developed chronic writer's block, so writing an original, creative piece is difficult; however, I can research and write with APA citations all day long.
Editing is something that I am even better at. I can edit the crap out of other people's writings. _The Elements of Style _has a permanent home in my desk.


----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 27, 2020)

Back when I used to write stories, the best part was finishing and re-reading what I thought was a complete story with a beginning, middle and end. I've never written for any payment though.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 28, 2020)

Honestly, I think the writing is the most fun part! I took up roleplay for that reason, it's just so fun to bounce your story ideas around with someone else. It's also not a huge commitment to make, story writing is a whole different beast altogether.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 28, 2020)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> Do you find the actual process of writing and editing fun, or do you get more satisfaction from finishing something?



The process, no question! <_the cat smiles and props his head in his paws_>  I love visualizing the world and the scene and the characters as it's happening, and simply letting the story form itself! <_he purrs slightly while dreamily reminiscing_>


----------



## JuniperW (May 22, 2020)

I know I'm in the majority here lol but I absolutely adore the writing process. On the other hand though it often feels good to have finished something. I felt like a lot of the stories I wrote before had really rushed endings because I just wanted them done and dusted.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 22, 2020)

I mean, can't I like both?

I like the writing process and particularly the research process to make sure I get details right, but every time I finish a story I feel I sense of accomplishment and excitement for the next one I'll write.


----------



## Punji (May 29, 2020)

I always enjoy creating a story the most, even if I don't always write them down. It can be nice to have something you can show to others but making the work is the most fun, in my opinion.


----------



## redhusky (May 29, 2020)

Drawing wise, it's mixed. You have to be a "problem solver" really enjoy the creative process regardless what it is.


----------



## The-Courier (May 29, 2020)

I can't really write stuff unless I'm tying the story into already established works (I.E. my own universe or a friend's). If I don't feel what I'm writing will have no inherent meaning to it, I just get a sense of 'what's the point?', and don't have the will to do it.


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 29, 2020)

There's great satisfaction in finishing a project, however the process of writing is certainly enjoyable, even if, at times, it can be a tedious pain in the ass.


----------



## Vakash_Darkbane (Jun 6, 2020)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> Do you find the actual process of writing and editing fun, or do you get more satisfaction from finishing something?


I love finishing a story  I hate editing but with my body of work ever growing I am having to deal with editing.

Sometimes it's fun to do, you get to fix things you missed


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 26, 2020)

I find writing cathartic, especially with some of my more emotionally disturbing stories. I enjoy editing because it feels like I'm rounding the rough edges of the work. Finishing... What's that?


----------



## hardman13 (Jun 27, 2020)

Most of the time it's the writing part, but only because it takes long enough to finish writing something that i forget what it feels like to finally defeat the beast and finish a story lol.


----------



## reptile logic (Jun 28, 2020)

With the exception of writers' block, I enjoy all aspects of it and certainly did not take up writing for the money.

That said, just like the verbal storytellers of old, it never hurts to do something that feels rewarding in its own right, and to have it feed, house, and clothe you as well.


----------

